# نظام التأريض ( System Earthing )



## محمد البشايرة (17 يناير 2011)

إذا حدث عطل مع الأرض لأحد نواقل الشبكة أو لخط ثلاثي الأوجه ذو نقطة تعادل معزولة عن الأرض فإن هذا العطل لا يؤدي إلى فصل التغذية عن الخط ولا تشكل هذه النتيجة خطورة بالنسبة للخطوط القصيرة ذات الجهود المنخفضة نسبياً, ولكن في حالة الخطوط الطويلة ذات الجهود المرتفعة, فإن تلك الأعطال الأرضية تسبب مشاكل خطيرة, حيث تؤدي إلى نشوء جهود عالية تبلغ ثلاثة أو أربعة أضعاف جهد النظام, وذلك على شكل اهتزازات متراكمة, وبالتالي تشكل خطورة على عازلية الشبكة.​​


إن التأريض في نظام القدرة ضروري لأسباب كثيرة منها: ​


• فصل الخطوط وذلك بتشغيل حمايات العطل الأرضي المركبة في الشبكة حيث إن لتيار العطل الأرضي قيمة محسوسة يمكن الحصول عليها من أجل موقفات الصواعق المستخدمة للحماية من الجهود المرتفعة في الشبكة و الناتجة عن حوادث البرق. ​


• أعطال الأقواس الأرضية لا تؤدي إلى جهود عالية خطرة على الأوجه السليمة كما يمكن التحكم بالتداخلات التحريضية بين دائرة القدرة ودوائر الاتصالات بالتحكم بمدى تيار العطل الأرضي. ​


طرق تأريض نقطة التعادل إن وجود قيمة كافية من تيار العطل هو الأساس الذي يعتمد عليه في اكتشاف الأعطال، ويتحقق هذا المطلب عادةً في حالة وجود أعطال بين الأطوار وكذلك في حالة الأعطال بين طور أو أكثر والأرض.​


وبما أنه يوجد بعض الشواذ لمسألة اكتشاف الأعطال وفصلها والمقصود بالشواذ أعطال الأرض فقط، والسبب في ذلك أن قيمة تيار العطل الأرضـي متحكم فيها بالطريقة المتبناة لتوصيـل نقطة التعادل في منظومة القوى بالأرض.​


في حالة الجهود العالية جداً يجب الأخذ ببعض الاعتبارات التقنية والاقتصادية. ويدخل ضمن الاعتبارات التقنية ما يلي:​


1. المحافظة على جهد ملفات الجهود المنخفضة.​


2. تفادي وجود قيم عالية الخطورة للجهد على الأطوار السليمة نتيجة للقوس الكهربي للأعطال مع الأرض.​


3. يمكن السيطرة على التدخل الحثي بين دوائر القوى والاتصالات وذلك عن طريق التحكم في قيمة تيار العطل.​


4. الاستفادة من قيمة تيار العطل بالأرض ويكون من المفيد توصيل نقطة التعادل بالأرض حتى لو كانت قيمة المقاومة في حد ذاتها عالية.​


وفيما يلي شرح الطرق الأكثر استخداماً لتوصيل نقطة التعادل بالأرض، وهي:​


1. التوصيل المباشر بالأرض ( Solidly Ground ):​


والذي تكون فيه المعاوقة الوحيدة بين نقطة التعادل والأرض هي تلك الموصل الأرضي نفسه والمقاومة بين لوحة التوصيل بالأرض أو الأعمدة والأرض. والتعريــف المقبـول عالمياً لتوصيـل المنظـومة بالأرض هـو (التوصيل الفعلي للأرض) ذلك التوصيل الذي لا يرتفـع فيه الجهد بين أي طـور سليـم والأرض عــن (%80) من قيمة الجهد بين الأطوار والمنظومة وذلك في حالة حدوث عطل بين الأطوار والأرض.​



2. توصيل الأرض عن طريق مقاوم ( Grounding Through Resistance ) :​


والذي فيه يتم توصيل مقاومة بين نقطة النجمة والأرض، ويعرف أيضاً بأنه توصيل (غير فعال) بالأرض وهو عكس التوصيل الفعال.​



3. توصيل للأرض عن طريق مفاعله ( Grounding Through Reactance ): هو غير فعال وفيه يستبدل المقاوم بملف حثي، ويتم اختيار المحاثة. (مثل مقاومة المقاوم ) لتناسب متطلبات الحماية أو للسيطرة على التداخل الحثي والذي يعتبر المطلب السائد​



4. توصيل للأرض عن طريق ملف كبح الشرارة (بيترسون) (




Grounding Through Spark Restraint Reactance​


والذي يستخدم فيه مفاعل تعادل ليتوافق بقدر الإمكان مع قيمة السعة بين طورين والأرض مع اعتبار أن الطور الثالث متصل مباشرة بالأرض، وبهذه الطريقة يتم تعادل المركبة الحثية للتيار السعوي المار في توصيلة الأرض الناتجة عن العطل وذلك بتيار الملف والذي يمر في نفس المسار ولكن بعد إزاحة طوره بمقدار ( 180 )عن التيار السعوي.​



5. التوصيل بالأرض عن طريق ملف كبح الشرارة ومقاوم ( Grounding Through Spark Restraint Reactance With Resistance ):​


والذي يتم كبح العطل الدائم للأرض على أحد الأطوار عن طريق الملف نظراً لعدم الرغبة في استمرار العطل في المنظومة في فترة غير محددة فإنه بعد فترة سماح تتعدى ( sec 30 ) يتم ربط الملف ذاتياً على التوازي بمقاوم ذي قيمة صغيرة ليسمح بمرور تيار عطل للأرض مناسب لتشغيل دوائر الحماية المتميزة المناسبة.​


:78:​


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المهمة 
عساك على القوة


----------



## محمد البشايرة (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي يوسف على مرورك 
الله يديم الصحه للجميع


----------



## ابو العز احمد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم

*


----------



## FINISH ENGINEER (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## mahmoud awd (7 يناير 2012)

ما نوع العمود الذي نضعه متر علي الاقل تحت الارض ومن ثم نوصل بسلك اخضر اللون للمكنه...هل له انواع


----------



## محمد البشايرة (15 أغسطس 2012)

- قضيب نحاسي
- شروط الأرضي الجيد أن تكون مقاومته اقل ما يمكن و تتراوح عادة بين 1 – 5 أوم ، ألا أن الحصول على مثل هذه القيم في تربة ذات مقاومة نوعية عالية لا يمكن الوصول أليه ببساطة باستخدام عدد معقول من الأقطاب الأرضية وهذا يعني كلف عالية ، لذا فان من الضروري حساب أعلى قيمة مقاومة يسمح بها على أساس المقاومة الكلية لدائرة العطب الأرضي التي تسمح بمرور تيار عطب كافي لاشتغال جهاز الحماية (صهيرة ، قاطع دورة أو مناولة) لعزل الدائرة الكهربائية المعطوبة .


----------

